# Brother PE770 Embroidery Machine



## wickedstangs (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone have this machine? What are your pros/cons to this maching? Thanks!

Looking to do small stuff.. Like Below


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I do not have this machine but looks like you would have to change thread every time you have a color change. It looks like it should do what you need just you will have to be there with the machine to swap spools. I would check out youtubefor videos on people using it and see if it's something that you would want to consider.


----------



## wickedstangs (Jul 27, 2009)

nalob said:


> I do not have this machine but looks like you would have to change thread every time you have a color change. It looks like it should do what you need just you will have to be there with the machine to swap spools. I would check out youtubefor videos on people using it and see if it's something that you would want to consider.


Awesome thank you for the reply...


----------



## grafix76 (Jun 16, 2011)

I do own the machine, is a Little bit slow, good results if you are making big things but for details I still have my doubts, You NEED to master wilcom o any emboridery software and I mean MASTER IT to play with the settings on the designs, spacing of the embroidery, distance, run, etc, so you can save your design in .pes format and sabe it in a usb, I still cant do detailed things nor Little text. This is a machine for starting, a begginers introduction to embroidery world, because is more designed to the housewive or the grandma, but someone curious who's willing to take out all the juice out of this machine can make something outstanding out of it... havind in mind that is not a profesional equipment.


----------



## trackvw (Jul 29, 2013)

any other ideas on the Brother 770 780 etc machine 

How is it lining up the 2nd color ?

I do not care if it is slow , if I had a big order I would send it to someone else

and has anyone done baseball caps on one ?

thanks


----------



## Fltees (Aug 17, 2013)

I had a Brother PE770 and hated it. Originally started with the 400 and that machine was great. Bought the 770 for the bigger field and had nothing but problems with it. I do not think it would do well with caps, but never tried. It doesn't seem like it would be strong enough as it really didn't like thicker material at all. I ended up returning it and stopped doing any embroidery for over a year and then purchased a 12 needle commercial machine and never looked back.


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

trackvw said:


> any other ideas on the Brother 770 780 etc machine
> 
> How is it lining up the 2nd color ?
> 
> ...


I have been using a PE770 since Christmas. I use Embrilliance on my Mac and purchase designs that are digitized with many different colors.

I have seen on some of the Facebook groups how you can embroider a cap on them.


----------

